# I Heard Someone Paid $9K For A Used Mountain Bike



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It was @fogdart and he said it was a Scott Spark 900 Ultimate w/ Enve Wheels.

Something like this?











It's a cool looking bike, I wonder how much they are new?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This is in Rands which is around $10,250 Canadian








SCOTT Spark 900 Ultimate AXS (2020)


Whether you're out for a weekend adventure hunting singletrack or off to rip your local at lunch, the Spark 900 Ultimate AXS is the tool for the job. With a Fox 34 SC up front, a custom FOX Nude shock with our TwinLoc Suspension System and a wireless SRAM Eagle Drivetrain out back, this bike has...




bike-addict.co.za




so the $9,000 Canadian could be a fair deal.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Whether you're out for a weekend adventure hunting singletrack or off to rip your local at lunch, the Spark 900 Ultimate AXS is the tool for the job. With a Fox 34 SC up front, a custom FOX Nude shock with our TwinLoc Suspension System and a wireless SRAM Eagle Drivetrain out back, this bike has everything you need to fly up and down the trail time and time again.

FRAME: Spark 3 Carbon / IMP technology / HMX
BB92 / Carbon SMC Link / Carbon swingarm
SW dropouts for Boost 12x148mm
2.6 tire compatible / TBC Trunnion box construction
FORK: FOX 34 SC Float Factory Air / Kashima
FIT4 3-Modes with low Speed adj. / 15x110mm QR axle
44mm offset / tapered steerer / Reb. Adj. / Lockout
120mm travel
REAR SHOCK: FOX NUDE EVOL Trunnion
SCOTT custom w. travel / geo adj.
3 modes: Lockout-Traction Control -Descend
DPS / Kashima / Reb. Adj.
Travel 120-85-Lockout / 165X45mm
REMOTE SYSTEM: SCOTT TwinLoc TSP Technology
Suspension-Seatpost Remote
below Bar / 3 modes / integ. Grip clamp
HEADSET: Syncros Pro Drop in / Tapered 1.5"-1 1/8"
Bearing diameter size 42mm and 52mm
REAR DERAILLEUR: SRAM XX1 Eagle AXS / 12 Speed
Wireless Electronic Shift System
SHIFTERS: SRAM Eagle AXS Controller
BRAKES: Shimano XTR M9100 Disc
180mm F&R RT-MT900 CL rotor
CRANKSET: SRAM XX1 DUB Eagle Boost Carbon crankarm
QF 168 / 32T
CHAIN GUIDE: SCOTT custom
BB-SET: SRAM DUB PF integrated / shell 41x92mm
HANDLEBAR: Syncros Fraser iC SL Carbon
/ 9° / 740mm / Syncros Pro lock-on grips
SEAT POST: FOX Transfer Dropper Remote
Kashima / 31.6mm / S size 100mm / M, L & XL 125mm
SEAT: Syncros Belcarra Regular 1.0
Carbon rails
WHEEL SET: Syncros Silverton 1.0 CL
F: 15x110mm, R: 12x148mm Boost
26mm Tubeless ready carbon rim 28H / XD Driver
Syncros Axle w/Removable Lever with Tool
CHAIN: SRAM CN XX1 Eagle
CASSETTE: SRAM XX1 / XG1299 / 10-50 T
TIRES: Maxxis Rekon / 2.4" / 120TPI Kevlar Bead
Tubeless Ready / EXO 3C maxx Terra
Syncros Eco Sealant
EXTRAS: SRAM AXS Powerpack
Syncros Trail Fender
ACCESSORIES: Transport Axle
APPROX WEIGHTS IN KG 11
APPROX WEIGHTS IN LBS 24.25


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

The wheels he bought it with aren't stock. Not sure of the model but I don't think ENVE makes anything under $2k. The joys of carbon hoops! They also have a tendency to hold their value. The problem with anyrhing bike felated right now is that all production in Asia was shut down for 6 weeks in the spring. Couple that with North America deciding that it REALLY wants bikes at a level not seen since the late 1990s and you get a huge shortage. It's a gross seller's market right now because even if you wanted to say "Fuck off, I'll buy new!" there is virtually no stock. From what I'm hearing that will continue for the 2021 model year; most smaller shops are being told that the companies can't guarantee that they will ship them anything after they have taken care of the mega retailers.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The highest end of the Scott line will run $15K on a good day. $9K for that is a good deal with the Enve. They are not a cheap carbon add on no matter what they make. The bike is likely in the 21lb range I would wager. I am a Scott fanboy. I've got one now. My new one replace a Scott. I had a Spark 30 for about 8yrs as well. Scott is a great name in the bike industry and I'd not think twice about buying this $9K bike if I had the extra money. It'll climb like a squirrel up a tree. Have fun keeping the front wheel planted on the steep ones.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

This thread has been educational. I just bought a new fatbike and spent about 1/4 of what the above mentioned bike cost and I thought THAT was expensive. Haha. I had no idea. 

A quick question though, and I mean this seriously, do you ride your spendy bikes to the pub, grocery store etc.? The reason I ask is that when I was buying my new bike I told them I'd also like to buy a really good lock for it so I could ride it to places like I just mentioned and they laughed and said, "You're not really going to leave it outside a grocery are you?" Now I'm afraid to ride it anywhere that I might need to lock it up. Thanks.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Whenever I am out on my bike in the city, if I can't take it into the store with me, I'll go to another store. I won't take a high end bike to the grocery store. Unless you have a 2nd rider with you to stand guard while you are inside. Locks can be cut with a grinder very easily. Because of COVID, bike sales went through the roof and many stores were left without a lot of inventory. Good for them, even better for the thieves. Bikes being stolen sky rocketed. Stolen bike sales are through the roof. If you would like to keep your bike, be very careful where you take it. Or, as I said, have a 2nd rider with you to watch over the bikes while inside.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Verne said:


> The highest end of the Scott line will run $15K on a good day. $9K for that is a good deal with the Enve. They are not a cheap carbon add on no matter what they make. The bike is likely in the 21lb range I would wager. I am a Scott fanboy. I've got one now. My new one replace a Scott. I had a Spark 30 for about 8yrs as well. Scott is a great name in the bike industry and I'd not think twice about buying this $9K bike if I had the extra money. It'll climb like a squirrel up a tree. Have fun keeping the front wheel planted on the steep ones.


Thanks Verne! It’s an incredible ride. Between the weight, Sram Eagle technology, and the traction control system I feel as though I’m cheating. Amazing new tech!!


Anyway....
I’m not quite sure the point of this thread. Is the OP taking a shot at me? I find it very odd.


I built a similarly high end mountain bike back in 2008 when I still worked in the industry. I’ve had it for 12 years, and I plan to keep this new one at least that long. Technology has come a long way in those 12 years and I truly feel we’re at a point where these bikes can’t get much better. I could honesty see this one lasting me 20 years (with maintenance of course).

Yes $8500 a lot of money to spend on a bike, but it’s an investment in my health. I’m a regular working class fella with a family. I drive a 15 year old car, I don’t golf, gamble, drink. We live a very modest lifestyle in a small rural home. The only hobby I’ve spent any money on in the last 12 years (since I built my last bike) is my guitar hobby.

Here’s the bike for those who care


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

fogdart said:


> Thanks Verne! It’s an incredible ride. Between the weight, Sram Eagle technology, and the traction control system I feel as though I’m cheating. Amazing new tech!!
> 
> 
> Anyway....
> ...


Absolutely not taking a shot. I wanted to talk about your bike but not on the "for sale" thread so I wouldn't derail it. Congrats! Very cool bike.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Bikes are like guitars as the price goes up the improvements are very small. But some people got money to burn and got to have the best .


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

player99 said:


> Absolutely not taking a shot. I wanted to talk about your bike but not on the "for sale" thread so I wouldn't derail it. Congrats! Very cool bike.


Thanks for the clarification brother! And you’re right - this is a better place to do it. I’m sorry I jumped to conclusions.

Ive had people on this forum make comments about how much I spend on guitars. Often these same people make much more money than I do. Small house with a small mortgage, old (paid for) vehicles, and clothes from Costco (only when you need em). That’s how you do it kids lol


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

fogdart said:


> Thanks Verne! It’s an incredible ride. Between the weight, Sram Eagle technology, and the traction control system I feel as though I’m cheating. Amazing new tech!!
> 
> 
> Anyway....
> ...


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

JethroTech said:


> This thread has been educational. I just bought a new fatbike and spent about 1/4 of what the above mentioned bike cost and I thought THAT was expensive. Haha. I had no idea.
> 
> A quick question though, and I mean this seriously, do you ride your spendy bikes to the pub, grocery store etc.? The reason I ask is that when I was buying my new bike I told them I'd also like to buy a really good lock for it so I could ride it to places like I just mentioned and they laughed and said, "You're not really going to leave it outside a grocery are you?" Now I'm afraid to ride it anywhere that I might need to lock it up. Thanks.


I have a 2011 Giant TCX Advanced SL. I got an insane deal but at the time it was wicked pricey. I ride it everywhere. It's fast and comfy. Much like an expensive guitar, it's a tool to be used and I ride mine like I stole it


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My neighbours kid had his bike stolen a couple of months ago and he was telling me that he couldn’t find anything for less than $3000 to replace it. So I gave him a mountain bike that I had which had only been used a few times and I sure as hell wasn’t gonna use it again. $3000 for a bicycle; that’s insane.. lol


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Distortion said:


> Bikes are like guitars as the price goes up the improvements are very small. But some people got money to burn and got to have the best .


I can't COMPLETELY agree. Even my buddies that work for Shimano will admit that the difference between Deore and SLX or XT and XTR are largely due to the fancier name but the ultra high end vs mid-price bikes (assuming the rider is the same) are different animals.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought one of these from Canadian Tire on sale for $300... lol


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

This spring I bought a used Trek 6.5 Madone road bike ($2200) and a new Giant Revolt 2.0 gravel bike ($2800) and they are both amazing bikes which do different things. The Trek is so light it's like lifting a piece of paper.
I thought that was a fair chunk of change to pay but I saw it as an investment in my health as well.
I lost a few pounds, started to build some stamina, and generally was feeling great. 

Then I pinched a nerve in my neck and was out of action for over 3 months...  I've just started riding again a bit and am still enjoying it.

They'll both be hanging on the garage wall next spring so I'll be able to get going again!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bikes are cool. I couldnt justify something like that at my skill level and limited use (riding in parks and around the neighbourhood with my kid, running the dog etc...)...we rode about 500kms this summer, which was a lot for me, but hey, covid...So I have last years model sub-$1000. GT Avalanche Comp with an upgraded fork.
But if youve ever been to someplace like Whistler in the summer, bikes like Fogdarts are common place and probably nearly a requisite for the trails there.
I'm sure the bike guys think its just as silly for a middle aged basement noodler to buy a $10k Les Paul when a $700 guitar is "just as good".


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

jimmythegeek said:


> I can't COMPLETELY agree. Even my buddies that work for Shimano will admit that the difference between Deore and SLX or XT and XTR are largely due to the fancier name but the ultra high end vs mid-price bikes (assuming the rider is the same) are different animals.


Nothing worked as smoothly as my shimano xtr rear derailleurs 👍
I grew up on the “north shore” and started riding in 1990.it was pretty cool (and expensive) being part of the mountain bike community.I loved watching the technology evolve.Disc brakes were a huge step.Sadly my body isn’t as enthusiastic about it anymore.When I look back on how much I would spend building a bike,makes me wonder why I won’t spend that kinda money on a guitar.


----------



## Larrivee (Nov 16, 2014)

JethroTech said:


> This thread has been educational. I just bought a new fatbike and spent about 1/4 of what the above mentioned bike cost and I thought THAT was expensive. Haha. I had no idea.
> 
> A quick question though, and I mean this seriously, do you ride your spendy bikes to the pub, grocery store etc.? The reason I ask is that when I was buying my new bike I told them I'd also like to buy a really good lock for it so I could ride it to places like I just mentioned and they laughed and said, "You're not really going to leave it outside a grocery are you?" Now I'm afraid to ride it anywhere that I might need to lock it up. Thanks.


They asked me the same question when I spent 3 large on a KindHuman demo carbon cross bike a few years ago, so I obeyed them and never left it anywhere but inside a locked car or my basement. 

Buy an ABUS lock. I use one on my Trek hybrid. When my son lost the key, my contractor buddy came by with a commercial grade sawzall. Took him 15 minutes to cut through the thing. When he finished, my son and his girlfriend walked onto the front porch. "Why are you cutting off the lock?" she asked. "Because Charlie [my son] lost the key." I replied. "Oh," she said, " I think it's in my car".

So...buy an ABUS lock and don't have kids is what I really meant.

And while we're on the bike topic, BUY AN E-BIKE (especially if, like me, you're on the wrong side of 60). I got a Giant Fastroad a few weeks ago and it's unbelievable; I'm now like Lance except I have both testicles and no residual drugs in my system. The other day I blew (and I mean BLEW) past an in-town peloton of road bikers. It was embarrassing - they were young and in lycra; I'm old, was wearing jeans and a t-shirt and riding a bike with fenders, a rack and a rear view mirror fer Chrissakes! I'm debating putting daffodils on the front handlebars. And I'll still blow by you.

But, just to finish, the other day the battery died on me. Very interesting - it immediately felt like I was riding an 11 degree hill with a flat tire or three. So, remember to charge it.

And now back to the serious part of my "old retired guy" day - looking at the Guitars For Sale section of this forum.

cheers - mike


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I've had a brand new ebike for almost 2 months, paid about $2500 from an online dealer yet that was cheap compared to most bikes in the brick and mortar stores that easily run between $4-$10K.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Bicycle prices are just wild now, and not only because of Covid. Once you get beyond the "around-the neighbourhood" bike to "enthusiast" level, you are probably looking at a minimum of $1500-1800 and it goes up from there. That's an aluminum bike, auminum wheels, lower mid-level components. I am most familiar with road and gravel bikes these days, not so much mountain bikes, but they are equivalent. Carbon fiber frames and wheels, disc brakes, electronic shifting etc are almost table stakes now at the enthusiast level. My bike at the low end of that (CF frame, wheels, Shimano 105 Mechanical shift/hydraulic disc) is north of 3K, hell my tires were over $100 each. It's very common to see bikes in the 4-5K range now and not unusual at all to see 6-8K rides.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

jimsz said:


> I've had a brand new ebike for almost 2 months, paid about $2500 from an online dealer yet that was cheap compared to most bikes in the brick and mortar stores that easily run between $4-$10K.


E-bikes are a whole other world of expensive. I can't wrap my head around why because if you strip the motor part off of them, they are mostly bikes that would be maybe 2K bikes. In my thinking the motor system can't add 1500-2500 or more.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Larrivee said:


> They asked me the same question when I spent 3 large on a KindHuman demo carbon cross bike a few years ago, so I obeyed them and never left it anywhere but inside a locked car or my basement.
> 
> Buy an ABUS lock. I use one on my Trek hybrid. When my son lost the key, my contractor buddy came by with a commercial grade sawzall. Took him 15 minutes to cut through the thing. When he finished, my son and his girlfriend walked onto the front porch. "Why are you cutting off the lock?" she asked. "Because Charlie [my son] lost the key." I replied. "Oh," she said, " I think it's in my car".
> 
> ...


i dont really get the satisfaction in blowing past bicyclists when you have a motor and they dont.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> E-bikes are a whole other world of expensive. I can't wrap my head around why because if you strip the motor part off of them, they are mostly bikes that would be maybe 2K bikes. In my thinking the motor system can't add 1500-2500 or more.


My understanding is that the motor for my bike can get replaced for about $800, while the battery is about $700. However, there are added pieces, like a screen pad mounted on the bike showing the details of the battery life, speed, power range and other settings, throttle cable, fat tires (4") and a few other odds and ends that add to the cost that wouldn't show up on a regular bike.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> Whenever I am out on my bike in the city, if I can't take it into the store with me, I'll go to another store. I won't take a high end bike to the grocery store. Unless you have a 2nd rider with you to stand guard while you are inside. Locks can be cut with a grinder very easily. Because of COVID, bike sales went through the roof and many stores were left without a lot of inventory. Good for them, even better for the thieves. Bikes being stolen sky rocketed. Stolen bike sales are through the roof. If you would like to keep your bike, be very careful where you take it. Or, as I said, have a 2nd rider with you to watch over the bikes while inside.


Bike theft in Ottawa has gotten insane this year and I can't imagine that it is much different elsewhere. There has been a very disturbing trend from the theft of opportunity grab off a rack or cut a cheap lock to more brazen breaking into condo storage to very targeted breaking into locked yards/sheds even during daylight hours. Daily there are posts in related FB groups with sketchy guys with high end bikes, logos covered with tape or boneyard piles at chop shops.

Bottom line is:

Never let your bike out of sight if possible
Even locking in a public place is not safe. They will steal them from anywhere
Seriously if you can afford a 5K bike, buy a cheap one to ride to Starbucks.
If you can't do #1, use good the top model Kryptonite or Abus U-lock and or Chain, two if possible
NEVER, EVER, EVER use any kind of cable lock. EVER. You might as well tie it up with string
Register your bikes on 529 Garage: Register. Respond. Recover. | Join the World's Largest Bicycle Registration Service to Protect Your Bike (free to register, a few bucks if you get their stickers)
Make sure you have your serial number written down. If you do find it, it is basically your only means to identify as yours. If it does get stolen, it likely isn't staying in town so check other cities Kijiji, FB marketplace etc, post to their Stolen Bikes Groups (pretty much every city has these + classifieds) and Report on Project 529.
Late addition - for the most part police services don't have the time or resources to do anything about bike theft so you are on your own for the most part. Even reporting chop shops etc seems to get no attention.


----------



## Larrivee (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> i dont really get the satisfaction in blowing past bicyclists when you have a motor and they dont.
> View attachment 332078


I agree - that's why I said it was embarrassing. But, one man's trash is another man's treasure so I'll pull you up a hill if you help me when my battery runs out! cheers - mike


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> i dont really get the satisfaction in blowing past bicyclists when you have a motor and they dont.
> View attachment 332078


Yep, one of the silliest comments I've seen here - and that's saying quite a bit. I bet you or I could 'blow him away' in our cars while he rides his little motorbike. We just wouldn't brag about it. LOL


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> i dont really get the satisfaction in blowing past bicyclists when you have a motor and they dont.


Maybe it is petty but I agree that saying you are faster on an e-bike is largely meaningless. I think they are great for those who have some situation that prevents or limits their ability to ride and e-bikes get them to enjoy it. It is a bit of a peeve and I shake my head at those who refer to themselves as "cyclists" in the same vein as non e-bikes riders and who simply go out and "push the button", barely turn the pedals and then say at how much faster they are.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

All I can say is "Wow". I was an avid off-road cyclist until some surgeries killed that idea. Bought my Raleigh Serengeti for probably about 600 bucks almost 30 years ago. Front shocks and aluminum were just coming on the scene - mines chrome molly, hard front and rear. Weighs next to nothing. I can't hit the hills anymore but I still love going for a ride.

10 grand for a bike? That's more than I paid for my last car


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

In the for sale ad he said it was $9000 for the Spark 900. I found it interesting that he paid $10 a bike unit x 900.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> Maybe it is petty but I agree that saying you are faster on an e-bike is largely meaningless. I think they are great for those who have some situation that prevents or limits their ability to ride and e-bikes get them to enjoy it. It is a bit of a peeve and I shake my head at those who refer to themselves as "cyclists" in the same vein as non e-bikes riders and who simply go out and "push the button", barely turn the pedals and then say at how much faster they are.


I partially agree with this, my reason to buy and ebike was based on the fact I can no longer effectively ride my mountain bike, which was a top of the line Norco back in '86. That said, I rarely if ever just use the throttle and will usually set the tension between power level and gear ratio such that I can always get resistance when I peddle the bike. I rely more on the "peddle assist" ideology so that I can get exercise and still manage to get further than a couple blocks away from my house.

If I were to just use the throttle, the battery would wear down quickly and I'd probably get stuck somewhere.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

jimsz said:


> I partially agree with this, my reason to buy and ebike was based on the fact I can no longer effectively ride my mountain bike, which was a top of the line Norco back in '86. That said, I rarely if ever just use the throttle and will usually set the tension between power level and gear ratio such that I can always get resistance when I peddle the bike. I rely more on the "peddle assist" ideology so that I can get exercise and still manage to get further than a couple blocks away from my house.
> 
> If I were to just use the throttle, the battery would wear down quickly and I'd probably get stuck somewhere.


Don't get me wrong, I think they are great for helping those who otherwise couldn't or would struggle and therefore wouldn't enjoy it. I take a different view of those, of which I believe there are a significant number usually running down municipal multi-use paths at full throttle, who get them only because they don't have to do much, or any, work pedalling but they "bike" all the time. To me there is a difference between cycling, assisted cycling and riding a pared down electric motorcycle.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I’m so happy that this thread has moved away (rather quickly) from how much I spent on a bike.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I just upgraded my Rocky Instinct BC with Sram electric AXS shifting and a Cane Creek inline coil rear shock! Also go a Vorsrprung Secas for my Fox 36 fork. All great upgrades and now I have leftover parts and drivetrain for a Fall/ Winter hardtail 27+ bike.
The electic shifting drivetrain is amazing, no more shiftcables!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fogdart said:


> I’m so happy that this thread has moved away (rather quickly) from how much I spent on a bike.


so you wont be changing your signature to include $10k bikes?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

fogdart said:


> I’m so happy that this thread has moved away (rather quickly) from how much I spent on a bike.


I just came from a thread in the Acoustic Forum where they're asking how to justify the difference between a $500 guitar and a $2,000 one 😕


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Bikes are cool. I couldnt justify something like that at my skill level and limited use (riding in parks and around the neighbourhood with my kid, running the dog etc...)...we rode about 500kms this summer, which was a lot for me, but hey, covid...So I have last years model sub-$1000. GT Avalanche Comp with an upgraded fork.
> But if youve ever been to someplace like Whistler in the summer, bikes like Fogdarts are common place and probably nearly a requisite for the trails there.
> I'm sure the bike guys think its just as silly for a middle aged basement noodler to buy a $10k Les Paul when a $700 guitar is "just as good".


Probably about the same thoughts for an old guy to spend the same amount of money on a 40 year old bike.








That is a nice bicycle tho but a bit of over kill for me, now. Just wondering, can you get theft insurance for it? Around here you'd need it.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

allthumbs56 said:


> All I can say is "Wow". I was an avid off-road cyclist until some surgeries killed that idea. Bought my Raleigh Serengeti for probably about 600 bucks almost 30 years ago. Front shocks and aluminum were just coming on the scene - mines chrome molly, hard front and rear. Weighs next to nothing. I can't hit the hills anymore but I still love going for a ride.
> 
> 10 grand for a bike? That's more than I paid for my last car


I still have 2 steel mountain bikes and I adore them. Alloy and carbon are fine but steel rides like a dream. I, personally, wouldn't pay $10k because I'm pretty dogshit as a racer. I know loads who have though. Ride what you like, where you like to ride it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Yep, one of the silliest comments I've seen here - and that's saying quite a bit. I bet you or I could 'blow him away' in our cars while he rides his little motorbike. We just wouldn't brag about it. LOL


Only on pavement.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fogdart said:


> I’m so happy that this thread has moved away (rather quickly) from how much I spent on a bike.


I can remember back a about 1984 or so commenting on my 16 year old brother in law spending more tha $1500 for a BMX bike. As far as I know he still has the bike. I think his youngest rides it now.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

jimmythegeek said:


> I still have 2 steel mountain bikes and I adore them. Alloy and carbon are fine but steel rides like a dream. I, personally, wouldn't pay $10k because I'm pretty dogshit as a racer. I know loads who have though. Ride what you like, where you like to ride it.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I paid $2,000 for a Cinelli in 1983 which at the time was unheard of, insane money for a bicycle ... rode a lot everywhere for years and years. when stopped never once did I let it out of my sight and if I did my riding partner for the day would stay with it ... never, ever leave it locked up ... Downtown TO it will be gone in seconds


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Distortion said:


> View attachment 332114


OOOOOOO. Hand welded Italian steel! Is that a Reynolds 853 sticker I spy on the seat tube? I thought those bad boys used Columbus tubing.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Fred Gifford said:


> I paid $2,000 for a Cinelli in 1983 which at the time was unheard of, insane money for a bicycle ... rode a lot everywhere for years and years. when stopped never once did I let it out of my sight and if I did my riding partner for the day would stay with it ... never, ever leave it locked up ... Downtown TO it will be gone in seconds


Every day I have to remind myself that buying a Cinelli Mash isn't a necessity. I mean, I love Italian bikes, I love CX and I love single speeds. It's on the bucket list...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Is road worn and relicing a thing in bikes too now?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I bought a Wicked Fat Chance in 1988 for $2200. My wife (she's an ex now) thought I was crazy and got pisssssed off. I rode that thing like nobody's business. Rode a few long rides out Toronto way. WOW Enduro (Wizard Of Wheels) 85km tour. Looking back, I never blinked at that price. I am going down the other side of the hill now. Pun?!?! I now realize I am not a carbon bike rider/racer and am happy on my aluminum Scale 970. Only upgrades are a carbon seatpost and setup tubless with Hans Dampf 2.35 tires. I still love riding, even though I am far from fast.


@Electraglide ..... Was never a motorbike fan, still not actually. I always had the saying.."If you aren't pedaling it, you aren't really riding it....you're driving it".


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Is road worn and relicing a thing in bikes too now?


Only if you crash a lot or have trouble keeping the tires on the road/ground.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Is road worn and relicing a thing in bikes too now?


 Very much the opposite for road bikes, but gravel/CX is a bit of a badge of honour and pretty much unavoidable


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Verne said:


> I bought a Wicked Fat Chance in 1988 for $2200. My wife (she's an ex now) thought I was crazy and got pisssssed off. I rode that thing like nobody's business. Rode a few long rides out Toronto way. WOW Enduro (Wizard Of Wheels) 85km tour. Looking back, I never blinked at that price. I am going down the other side of the hill now. Pun?!?! I now realize I am not a carbon bike rider/racer and am happy on my aluminum Scale 970. Only upgrades are a carbon seatpost and setup tubless with Hans Dampf 2.35 tires. I still love riding, even though I am far from fast.
> 
> 
> @Electraglide ..... Was never a motorbike fan, still not actually. I always had the saying.."If you aren't pedaling it, you aren't really riding it....you're driving it".


It's a matter of choice. You can still pedal this.








Worth close to what the Scott is.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

jimmythegeek said:


> OOOOOOO. Hand welded Italian steel! Is that a Reynolds 853 sticker I spy on the seat tube? I thought those bad boys used Columbus tubing.


Columbus SL. Bought it in 86 with full Mavic Group. Rode it yesterday for 45 km.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Grainslayer said:


> Nothing worked as smoothly as my shimano xtr rear derailleurs 👍
> I grew up on the “north shore” and started riding in 1990.it was pretty cool (and expensive) being part of the mountain bike community.I loved watching the technology evolve.Disc brakes were a huge step.Sadly my body isn’t as enthusiastic about it anymore.When I look back on how much I would spend building a bike,makes me wonder why I won’t spend that kinda money on a guitar.



Those years were fun and expensive. Also rode the shore whenever I got the chance and man every few days out would eat up parts. Rims sucked until the 'ditch witch', brakes sucked until magura hydraulic rim brakes until you were in the wet, which it is always up there. The trails were technical and breakneck without the dirt jump vibe that it evolved into. Ladder bridges, crazy drops, 'the pant-shitter' was fucking terrifying. There were bike parts from drops gone wrong on the trees all around the entrance. Fuck those were the days.

I moved away for a decade and when I came back, bought a used Kona stinky park bike, and man after doing all that shit on a hardtail I couldn't believe how much it opened doors to a broken neck. I think I paid $400 for that bike and then another $1000 for new bushings, brakes etc etc. I'm too busy and broke to ride now, sadly.


BC and the North Shore especially, turned the sport into this:


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Anybody into mountain biking, I highly suggest checking out this doc









The Moment (2017) - IMDb


The Moment: Directed by Darcy Hennessey Turenne. With Christian Begin, Elladee Brown, Dan Cowan, Bjorn Enga. In the backwoods of British Columbia, Canada, three small but dedicated crews of adventure seekers were quietly changing the course of a sport and carving their paths in history. And it...




www.imdb.com





Features the OG BC riders that forced bike companies to step up their game and brought what was a geeky spandex race through the woods to the insanely extreme and skilled sport it is now. When the first photo shoots in North Shore, Kamloops bluffs etc hit the pages of MTB Magazine, mountain bike sales across the world soared. The rest is history.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up about bike theft, I had no idea. I've got 7 bikes, mostly for the kids, all in our garage. My nice bike is a Miyata Team from 1987 or so. MIJ bikes were like guitars back then, excellent build quality at a good price.

As for Ebikes.... one good thing is they allow Grandpa and Grandma, or Dad, to keep up with the younger family members on nice bike rides. We were in Sedona AZ 2 years ago and I should've rented an ebike because I couldn't keep up with my boys. I rode for 30 minutes, and was done. The trails and the altitude, and lack of fitness did me in. They had a great time without me but I really wanted to show them trails I rode on 20 years earlier, but couldn't. I took pictures instead.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

My fathers 70s Alen roadbike.

He bought the frame and built it up while in France. The story is he chased the riders at the Tour du France, but I have no proof other than my mothers tall tales. It wouldnt surprise me, he was a stud athelete, extreme skier/heliski guide etc.

This is my next project. Have the tubular tires, cables waiting. Need to track a period correct/size of seatpost and pedals as the bearings have rusted out. Bottom bracket seems good, but we will see. Originals are not cheap.

I had to bring it to a bike shop just to figure out what it is as it is all bare aluminum. I might take it for a coupke rides, but really its a wall piece and my only keepsake from him as I never knew him as he died when I was two.









Sent from my SM-A715W using Tapatalk


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> Anybody into mountain biking, I highly suggest checking out this doc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to build trails/stunts for Bjorn’s Kranked vids👍


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Grainslayer said:


> I used to build trails/stunts for Bjorn’s Kranked vids👍



Respect. My fondest memories were 10 of us crowding around our shitty tv just wondering what the hell the pro's were up to now on the newest Kranked, all while dicussing where to work to get the most hours so we could repair/build up our bikes.

I wish I was a few years older in those days.

What year did the city of north van go and chainsaw all the trails? I wasn't living there and remember being devastated. I'm happy I was able to witness it in all its glory. I guess some of that would have been your work? Those ladders, giant teeters, skinnies 4 inches wide, 12' in the air, going around tree's, the trials skills needed in the air were fucking insane. I could ride lower skinnies, but had a hard time working up the nerve to do the arials at 13/14yrs old.

If any MTBers here haven't seen old north shore footage, you have to check it out.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Lol,ya...city workers cut it down then the riders got together and built even bigger.I admit,things got out of hand..especially when guys started back flipping off stuff.I always liked tall skinny stuff,teeters ect.Ive literally spent days in the forest splitting cedar shakes for ladder bridges.I love the smell of fresh cut cedar.lol.,I wasn’t into big jumps until I started riding whistler.It was so awesome hitting big jumps.Bigger you go,the smother the trannys were but in the end,it ended my bike riding days,hahaha.i watched talented riders destroy themselves trying crazy stuff.Awesome memories.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

TheYanChamp said:


> Respect. My fondest memories were 10 of us crowding around our shitty tv just wondering what the hell the pro's were up to now on the newest Kranked, all while dicussing where to work to get the most hours so we could repair/build up our bikes.
> 
> I wish I was a few years older in those days.
> 
> ...


You’ve gotta be my age. That’s the shit I grew up on. We tried to replicate the North Shore style trails in the Don (downtown Toronto). When Blue Mountain opened up for downhill around 2005 it was a revelation for us. Man, those days were magic.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

fogdart said:


> You’ve gotta be my age. That’s the shit I grew up on. We tried to replicate the North Shore style trails in the Don (downtown Toronto). When Blue Mountain opened up for downhill around 2005 it was a revelation for us. Man, those days were magic.



Yeah maybe. Turned 35 today! I'm from Kelowna but used to go visit my cousin for most long weekends and the summers in PoCo to ride. Moved to Mississauga in '99 and it crushed my soul to only have cross country trails. Bought a trials bike and did urban instead. Worked at the bike shop in Streetsville.

I just couldn't believe the advance in tech in the bunch of years I took off of riding. It was scary how big you could go and how forgiving it was vs. short travel forks on a XC hardtail. I've been watching vids for the past month, I need to find some riding buddies.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Watching kranked 6 right now, is that you talking at 31 mins after showing plans for the trail?


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> Watching kranked 6 right now, is that you talking at 31 mins after showing plans for the trail?


Filming the Ryan leech segment was an incredible amount of work.wow,what a flashback..lol


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I bought my wife and I mountain bikes in the 80’s when they were still kind of in their infancy. I bought reasonably high end bikes for the time, thinking there is nothing else that could possibly be improved upon, so I might as well buy the really good bikes that will last our lifetime. Boy was I wrong. Well, we still have the bikes, collecting dust in the garage, but they are pretty much antiques at this point. Bikes have come a long way since then. My next bike will have a battery.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I’m a bottom feeder when it comes to bikes (and guitars!) so I typically only buy used. Luckily I’m well equipped to service and repair them so I have a nice stable of bikes to choose from- XC, trail, a hardtail, a DH bike, a 4x/Dirtjumper. Kona, Santa Cruz, Norco... bikes are as much of a passion as guitars.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

TheYanChamp said:


> My fathers 70s Alen roadbike.
> 
> He bought the frame and built it up while in France. The story is he chased the riders at the Tour du France, but I have no proof other than my mothers tall tales. It wouldnt surprise me, he was a stud athelete, extreme skier/heliski guide etc.
> 
> ...


well it's got Campag large flange hubs and they went out of fashion late 70's so real old, at the time they where the best components money could buy


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Grainslayer said:


> Filming the Ryan leech segment was an incredible amount of work.wow,what a flashback..lol


Is that sunshine coast or Powell river area? From a couple FSR looks familiar.
That is some insane dedication.



Fred Gifford said:


> well it's got Campag large flange hubs and they went out of fashion late 70's so real old, at the time they where the best components money could buy



Yeah, every component I can ID is Campagnolo. I need new pedals but I have no idea of the size yet. I'll find that and the seatpost when I have time.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> Is that sunshine coast or Powell river area? From a couple FSR looks familiar.
> That is some insane dedication.


Technically,Powell river is Sunshine Coast.But ya,Gibson’s/Sechelt side.👍


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Grainslayer said:


> Lol,ya...city workers cut it down then the riders got together and built even bigger.I admit,things got out of hand..especially when guys started back flipping off stuff.I always liked tall skinny stuff,teeters ect.Ive literally spent days in the forest splitting cedar shakes for ladder bridges.I love the smell of fresh cut cedar.lol.,I wasn’t into big jumps until I started riding whistler.It was so awesome hitting big jumps.Bigger you go,the smother the trannys were but in the end,it ended my bike riding days,hahaha.i watched talented riders destroy themselves trying crazy stuff.Awesome memories.



All sorts of ways to break your neck on Whistler!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Used to live in Whistler, now i'm 40 and feel like I need a new right knee...

So I picked this up a few months ago. Cost less than the Scott 900. And my knee doesnt hurt after riding it. 02 fatboy with 9904 kms!


----------

